# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [VDS] Moto Kawasaki ER-5 - idale dbutant

## afrodje

Bonjour,

Vends moto ER5 Kawasaki de couleur bleu - 34 000 kms de 2001.
Actuellement dbride mais vendu avec kit de bridage 34 CV. Idal pour jeune conducteur.
Bulle et rtroviseurs tunning.
Factures des rvisions disponibles.

Prix spcial forum 1400

Pour photos, me contacter.

Merci.

Cordialement.

----------

